# Pekiti-Tirsia in the UK...



## Bammx2 (May 25, 2005)

Would anyone know of any Pekiti-Tersia schools in the UK?
 I have been searching,but not much luck so far.
Maybe I have missed someone...........
??????????

Thanx


----------



## lhommedieu (May 26, 2005)

It may be a long-shot, but try contacting Simon Burgess:

krusimon@5pointsfitness.com

Best,

Steve


----------



## Bammx2 (May 26, 2005)

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> It may be a long-shot, but try contacting Simon Burgess:
> 
> krusimon@5pointsfitness.com
> 
> ...


I shall do..
Thanks for the lead!

:asian:


----------

